
Chrome 62 Released with OpenType Variable Fonts, HTTP Warnings in Incognito Mode - sharjeelsayed
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-chrome-62-released-for-linux-mac-and-windows/
======
OskarS
The HTTP warnings of "not secure" is an excellent idea, presumably in the next
couple or releases it will happen for all HTTP pages in Normal mode as well.
Honestly, I wish they'd speed it along: HTTP is not secure, and you should
tell your users that. If the users complain to a site that "my browser said
your site is not secure!", hopefully it will spur some sites along to fixing
it. It is, after all, a totally valid complaint.

It's 2017, there's absolutely no reason why every single webpage you visit
shouldn't be encrypted. The browser makers have the power to make it so, and
they should. There's too much legacy HTTP servers out there to go nuclear with
the full warning page (like you get for invalid certificates), but the browser
should at least tell the users, very clearly, the fact that they're taking a
risk.

------
jraph
"Chrome for Android now supports Widevine L1, allowing sites to play encrypted
media in a secure way."

Really? If I want visitors to play encrypted videos in a secure way, I serve
them through HTTPS using a codec that does not have patent issues!

Widevine is not a matter of allowing anything. This sentence is an horrible
way to describe what it is for.

Good article otherwise, except for the annoying top bar.

